# Life is to Short



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Muhlenberg Co: 3 killed in accident

MUHLENBERG COUNTY, KY (WFIE) - Three people are dead following a traffic accident in Muhlenberg County.

The sheriff's department says 16-year-old Andrew Arnold was driving on Moorman Cemetery Road when he lost control of his vehicle and left the roadway.

The vehicle entered a small body of water and overturned, trapping everyone inside.

The driver along with his passengers, Richard Pendley Junior and Bradley Williams, were pronounced dead on the scene.

The accident remains under investigation. 

---------------------------------------------------------


All these boys were 16 they were on their way to a boat race from what I have been told. I grew up around RJ (Richard Jr.) he was a a little rough around the edges but a good kid. His sister and I were close friends in school. This just goes to show how short life really is. My prayers go out tho these boys family in this dark hour.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

i feel ya... prayers go out


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is so sad their lives really hadn't even began yet. 

MN just passed a law that if you are under 18 you have to have someone older in the car with you. I think it is a good law and I'm not one of laws.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> That is so sad their lives really hadn't even began yet.
> 
> *MN just passed a law that if you are under 18 you have to have someone older in the car with you. I think it is a good law and I'm not one of laws.*




I wish KY would pass a law like that. I'm not much for laws either, but I've heard so many reports of teenagers killed in car accidents.

So sorry to hear that MSK. Sending prayers out for these families.


----------



## Beast (Sep 4, 2008)

THAT SUXS,my condolences to their families


----------

